# Issey Miyake



## Green Eyes (Oct 12, 2005)

I absolutely love love love this perfume.  I bought the summer one over summer obviously and just bought the normal one (in the blurry bottle not the clear one) -It is light and feminine but not too girly or old-lady-ish.  I highly recommend it - can be purchased at Nordstom or Macy's.  very sleek looking bottle and I have had many compliments!


----------



## Peaches (Oct 15, 2005)

My bf wears the male version. So classy and sexy. I love him so much!


----------



## leopard_print (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah!  This is my number one favorite, so subtle and sophisticated.  Unfortunately it gives my DH a migraine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I am searching for a substitute.


----------



## mango88 (Dec 4, 2005)

this is my favourite perfume too! been through at least 5 bottles


----------



## Scrangie (Dec 4, 2005)

I love the way it smells, but on my skin it gets really strong!  It's weird.  Must be my chemistry, because it doesn't smell so strong on anyone else...

I really like this one.


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 17, 2006)

It's really nice. I'm almost done with my sample and am considering a big ol' bottle.


----------



## productjunkie (Jan 20, 2006)

LOVE this perfume. I always get compliments as well.


----------

